# Breakfast Lasagna



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 11, 2020)

Ok, folks you all know by now that I love Italian food (has nothing to do with the fact that I am Italian....).

So, when Sue said she found a recipe for Breakfast Lasagna we just had to try it. Instead of sticking to the recipe the first time around, Sue made some creative modifications to pull in ingredients we had on hand and, of course, something smoked...here goes.

*Breakfast Lasagna*
3 no-cook lasagna noodles
3 bacon strips, diced
2 Tbsp diced sweet onion
2 Tbsp diced sweet red pepper
4 eggs
2 Tbsp butter
2 Tbsp AP Flour
1 cup milk
1 tsp grated Parmesan cheese
1 cup shredded cheese – we used home smoked medium cheddar; can use cheddar, pepper jack, swiss or mozz
3 tablespoons cottage cheese


Soak lasagna noodles in warm water for 20 minutes.
Preheat oven to 350°.
Cook bacon, onion and red pepper in skillet over medium heat until bacon is crisp. Remove 2 tablespoons bacon mixture and drain on paper towels; reserve.
Whisk eggs, and to skillet with remaining onion/pepper/bacon mixture, cook and stir until cooked through.
Melt butter in saucepan over medium heat; whisk in flour until smooth. Add milk and Parmesan cheese, cook and stir until thickened about 2-3 minutes. Remove from heat and stir in shredded cheese until smooth.
Drain noodles on paper towels.
Spread 3 tablespoons cheese sauce over bottom of a greased loaf pan. Layer with one lasagna noodle, 3 tablespoons cheese sauce, half the egg mixture and another lasagna noodle. Layer with 3 tablespoons cheese sauce, cottage cheese and remaining egg mixture. Top with third noodle, remaining cheese sauce and reserved bacon mixture.
Bake until bubbly, 10-15 minutes. Cool 5 minutes before cutting. Enjoy!
Here it is just out of the oven and cooling off.









Plated gooey goodness.







It was It was rich and decadent and very tasty, and we will be making this again and will do step by steps.

Now Sue said it needed spinach but of course she thinks everything needs spinach....even our smoothies. But that is where I drew the line.

We are having fun experimenting with new recipes with ingredients that we have on hand. Thanks for lookin'.

John


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 11, 2020)

That looks great! A nice fill ya up breakfast.  

Ryan


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 11, 2020)

That looks great! Two of my favorite meals in one...Italian and breakfast.


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 11, 2020)

Looks delicious! Very nice... I would have a piece... but If I had it for breakfast - I would skip lunch and dinner all together!!!!


----------



## xray (Apr 11, 2020)

Nice and hearty breakfast lasagna John. I could eat that any time of the day!

Looks delish! Like!!


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 11, 2020)

Man that looks good. I may have to try that out sometime! I like breakfast anytime of day so possibly could do this for dinner one night.


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 11, 2020)

John...that is so cool, so creative, and so amazing looking!! You got the cogs turning now. Count on me making some derivative of this in the near future. Breakfast for tomorrow already planned but next week it may go on the agenda. Beautiful meal my friend and please share the accolades with Sue.

Hmmm...how to do this in cast iron,
Robert


----------



## JCAP (Apr 11, 2020)

Looks really good. Nice take on breakfast!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 11, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> That looks great! A nice fill ya up breakfast.
> 
> Ryan


Ryan, thank you for the like and kind words.

And yes it filled us right up.



Blues1 said:


> That looks great! Two of my favorite meals in one...Italian and breakfast.


Thanks Blues!



pushok2018 said:


> Looks delicious! Very nice... I would have a piece... but If I had it for breakfast - I would skip lunch and dinner all together!!!!


Thanks Push for the like, we called it brunch so nothing until dinner now.

John


----------



## gary s (Apr 11, 2020)

Looks mighty tasty from where I'm Sitting

Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 11, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Now Sue said it needed spinach but of course she thinks everything needs spinach....even our smoothies. But that is where I drew the line.



I happen to agree with Sue, spinach would make that excellent breakfast fabamundo.  Nicely done John.

Point for sure
Chris

BTW: we've done something similar except we rolled ours up like a yodel, We also added a little sausage and of course spinach.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 11, 2020)

That looks to be deliciously rich John, I'd be loving a plate of that, Like! RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 11, 2020)

noboundaries
  and 

 kruizer
  Thanks for the likes!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 11, 2020)

xray said:


> Nice and hearty breakfast lasagna John. I could eat that any time of the day!
> 
> Looks delish! Like!!


Thanks Joe for the like,  and yes it delicious!



Sowsage said:


> Man that looks good. I may have to try that out sometime! I like breakfast anytime of day so possibly could do this for dinner one night.


Thanks Travis, it would make an excellent dinner.



tx smoker said:


> John...that is so cool, so creative, and so amazing looking!! You got the cogs turning now. Count on me making some derivative of this in the near future. Breakfast for tomorrow already planned but next week it may go on the agenda. Beautiful meal my friend and please share the accolades with Sue.
> 
> Hmmm...how to do this in cast iron,
> Robert


Thanks for the like Robert, and I bet you could do it on the grill and cover it with the pizza dome.



JCAP said:


> Looks really good. Nice take on breakfast!


Thanks JCAP!

John


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 11, 2020)

Yup looks great ! I too have to agree , just  enough spinach to add flavor , and  some color . 
Nice work John .


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 11, 2020)

Looks like a great breakfast to me.

Thanks to you and Sue, for the recipe.

Like


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 11, 2020)

What size is the dish you used to bake it in, John?


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 11, 2020)

Never mind.  I re-read and found that you used a loaf pan.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 12, 2020)

gary s said:


> Looks mighty tasty from where I'm Sitting
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!



gmc2003 said:


> I happen to agree with Sue, spinach would make that excellent breakfast fabamundo.  Nicely done John.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris
> ...


Thanks Chris for the like! And it's funny you mention sausage as Sue and I said that would be in the next one (with some damn spinach I guess).  



sawhorseray said:


> That looks to be deliciously rich John, I'd be loving a plate of that, Like! RAY


Thanks Ray for the like, and you are right it was pretty rich....yummmm



chopsaw said:


> Yup looks great ! I too have to agree , just  enough spinach to add flavor , and  some color .
> Nice work John .


Thanks Chopsaw! And you and Chris are right, I will cave on the spinach next time.



one eyed jack said:


> Looks like a great breakfast to me.
> 
> Thanks to you and Sue, for the recipe.
> 
> Like


You are most welcome jack! And thanks for the like.

Let us know how it comes out!

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 12, 2020)

tropics
 Thanks for the like Richie!



 BuckeyeSteve
  Thanks for the like Steve!


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 12, 2020)

You are most welcome jack! And thanks for the like.

Let us know how it comes out!

John
[/QUOTE]

Will do.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 19, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Ok, folks you all know by now that I love Italian food (has nothing to do with the fact that I am Italian....).
> 
> So, when Sue said she found a recipe for Breakfast Lasagna we just had to try it. Instead of sticking to the recipe the first time around, Sue made some creative modifications to pull in ingredients we had on hand and, of course, something smoked...here goes.
> 
> ...


Looks great John!! I by the addition of spinach would be pretty tasty too!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 19, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great John!! I by the addition of spinach would be pretty tasty too!


Next time it is getting spinach and sausage...

John


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 19, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Next time it is getting spinach and sausage...
> 
> John


Now I've got to go back out and get some Spinach.

Picked up everything else I need for the recipe, yesterday.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 20, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> Now I've got to go back out and get some Spinach.
> 
> Picked up everything else I need for the recipe, yesterday.


So Jack how did it turn out?

John


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey John,

Thanks for checking in.  I haven't gotten back to the grocery for the spinach.  Plan to do that tomorrow morning.  (Old farts hour at the store, tomorrow)

It might be Friday before I get to make the recipe.

What do you think of adding some garlic to the sauce?  (I'm a big fan of garlic).


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 24, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Thanks for checking in.  I haven't gotten back to the grocery for the spinach.  Plan to do that tomorrow morning.  (Old farts hour at the store, tomorrow)
> 
> ...


Jack, sorry I missed this.

I would stick to the recipe the first time and then try modifications in future cooks once you have a baseline.

Personally I would not add garlic, even though I do like it, just seems odd on eggs.


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 24, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Jack, sorry I missed this.
> 
> I would stick to the recipe the first time and then try modifications in future cooks once you have a baseline.
> 
> Personally I would not add garlic, even though I do like it, just seems odd on eggs.



No problem, at all, John.  Thanks a lot for answering my question about the Spinach.

I am not much of a cook, much less even very competent in the kitchen, bit I got-er-done.

Won't say how long it took me.

My interpretations of recipe's always take longer than they are supposed to, and they tend to grow.

I didn't see your post regarding the garlic before I had the Lasagna in the oven.  (It doesn't seem to have hurt it, though).

My batch turned out a little runny but still will hold it's shape on a plate.

I give the recipe 8 out of 10 stars and I blame myself for it not coming out a 10.  Good stuff!

Just out of oven .








Cooled down and ready to serve.







Plated up.  (Buddy's treats in the background.)


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 24, 2020)

Looks like it came out great . Nice work .


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks Chop.  I'm happy with it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 24, 2020)

Wow a great idea there guy and yours Jack looks great too. Dang my to do list is running out of paper.

Warren


----------



## disco (Apr 24, 2020)

Wow, that looks good. Big like!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 24, 2020)

Looks really good from here Jack!

Glad you liked it!

LIKE!

John


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 24, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Wow a great idea there guy and yours Jack looks great too. Dang my to do list is running out of paper.
> 
> Warren
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2020)

MMMMmmmm....
I'll bet that's Great---Mighty Tasty!!
Nice Job, John!
Like.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 24, 2020)

John, what a delicious looking meal. Will definitely make it. My wife was reading this post with me and there will be spinach in ours. SWMBO will be obeyed!

She's reading over my shoulder, laughing, and asked what SWMBO means. I told her, she laughed harder...and called me a dumbass!

I'll share a secret I learned LONG ago on how to keep lasagna stacked and together...use uncooked, or un-rehydrated noodles. Trust me, there's enough liquid in the cheese, eggs, and milk to hydrate the noodles and make them tender.  Might have to cook it a little longer, but give it a try. 

Or I'll try it first and post the results here. I think I've got some noodles left over from the last time I made lasagna. If not, my next store run is this coming Thursday.


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 24, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> John, what a delicious looking meal. Will definitely make it. My wife was reading this post with me and there will be spinach in ours. SWMBO will be obeyed!
> 
> She's reading over my shoulder, laughing, and asked what SWMBO means. I told her, she laughed harder...and called me a dumbass!
> 
> ...



Hi Ray,

John calls for "no bake" Lasagna noodles and say's to soak them for 20 minutes in warm water.

I bought "Oven ready", hoping that meant no-bake, and soaked them.  They were just very slightly under done after baking, but;  I probably could have baked the Lasagna another 5 minutes, which would have made a difference.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 24, 2020)

This sounds great. I feel inspired to play with ingredients to meet my families taste. Maybe Sausage Gravy instead of Cheese Sauce in a Layer...JJ


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 24, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> This sounds great. I feel inspired to play with ingredients to meet my families taste. Maybe Sausage Gravy instead of Cheese Sauce in a Layer...JJ



Do it, Chef.  I'd love to hear about your take on this recipe.

Your not talking about doing away with the cheese sauce, entirely, are you?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 25, 2020)

NO WAY! In fact, I was thinking about making a Bechamel, dividing it and making a Ham layer with Gruyere Sauce and Cheese. And a Bacon layer with Cheddar Sauce and Cheese. Then the middle layer of chunky Sausage Gravy. My Wife, Bev, suggested trying Crepes instead of Pasta when I showed her this post...JJ


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 25, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> NO WAY! In fact, I was thinking about making a Bechamel, dividing it and making a Ham layer with Gruyere Sauce and Cheese. And a Bacon layer with Cheddar Sauce and Cheese. Then the middle layer of chunky Sausage Gravy. My Wife, Bev, suggested trying Crepes instead of Pasta when I showed her this post...JJ


Great idea Chef!

Look forward to seeing it posted...

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 25, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> John, what a delicious looking meal. Will definitely make it. My wife was reading this post with me and there will be spinach in ours. SWMBO will be obeyed!
> 
> She's reading over my shoulder, laughing, and asked what SWMBO means. I told her, she laughed harder...and called me a dumbass!
> 
> ...


That's funny Ray, look forward to seeing the results....

John


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 25, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> NO WAY! In fact, I was thinking about making a Bechamel, dividing it and making a Ham layer with Gruyere Sauce and Cheese. And a Bacon layer with Cheddar Sauce and Cheese. Then the middle layer of chunky Sausage Gravy. My Wife, Bev, suggested trying Crepes instead of Pasta when I showed her this post...JJ



I gotcha.  Sounds darn good to me.  Looking forward to your post of it.


----------

